

A hack to monitor your natural gas meter by Beerware license creator - invisiblefunnel
http://phk.freebsd.dk/Gasdims/

======
dazzawazza
I'm currently playing with the XML stream from my currentcost meter [1].
Within a week I've reduced about 20% of my electricity use. I wish I could
track my Gas usage with such ease.

[1] - <http://www.currentcost.com/>

~~~
njharman
Looks pretty interesting. What did you have to buy exactly to get XML Stream?

~~~
dazzawazza
I bought the 'classic' current cost meter and the USB cable. All current cost
devices provide an XML stream from a serial port.

------
arethuza
There could well be a start-up opportunity right there - create simple
wireless sensors that can be location near meters and feed this to a web site
that can track and provide advice on energy usage as well as giving
notification of what current energy usage is remotely.

~~~
joezydeco
You mean like this one?

[http://www.testfreaks.com/blog/review/black-and-decker-
power...](http://www.testfreaks.com/blog/review/black-and-decker-power-
monitor/)

Aside from the available ones that track the spin of electrical meters or grab
data from the optical port. This is the first one I've seen for a gas meter
though. Clever hack. Although my gas meter uses the old dials with needles,
the same kind of optosenor hack could work there too.

~~~
arethuza
Pity that's a standalone unit - can't see reference to any kind of data
interface.

